# Vest that nobody seems to like



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Last year I made this vest. The material and pattern are from a kit, sold here in Holland.

I liked it a lot and thought that the lovely ladies in my family would like it too, but when I showed it to them (with the intention to give it to them) they had this: "hum, I don't know"- look on their face, so I kept it.

Usually, they very much appreciate my knitwork, so it kind of surprised me. I saw it again today and still like it, so ... now,... just lose a couple of pounds and I am going to wear it myself...!! Soon I will be parading through town with it!

The material was nice to work with and it is a nice shade of brown, that does not show well on the pic

Basically, those are two rectangles, sewn together with a twist.. 

Now what is wrong with those girls...?? LOL...
Before you point out: OK, I know, they have a right to their own opinion and taste.... I do not really mind.. I am not frustrated.. LOL, no really not...!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think it's pretty & you did a great job. Wear/enjoy it in good health. Merry Christmas to you & yours!


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! I love it! (Are you sure I'm not a more-appreciative relative?!) it's very stylish. It will look very lovely on you, I'm sure.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, I like it. I would proudly wear it.


----------



## Faithful (Oct 4, 2012)

It's very pretty and the latest style! You should enjoy it!Happy holidays!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I like it too. Their loss is your gain !!!!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I like it! I hope you totally enjoy wearing it!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I really like it and would wear it. The colours are neutral and the style is modern so there must be something wrong with your friends!!!


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

If you like it, then you wear it. I always believe in dressing for yourself. As they sing in "Annie": 

Who cares what they're wearing
On Main Street,
Or Saville Row,
It's what you wear from ear to ear
And not from head to toe
(That matters)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow! I like it! Its very chic and the yarn colour is lovely, looks soft and warm too!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I like it. Love the color.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

What's not to like? I think it is beautiful. Maybe they like something a little more fitted? Did you have a pattern for it? I would like it if you did.


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

It is lovely - and it looks very forgiving, size-wise...I am sure you will not need to drop a few pounds as you said. Wear it now and enjoy!


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Enjoy you knitting 
I really like the design myself


----------



## grest (Oct 27, 2014)

I definitely would wear it!


----------



## daksha3 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm with you on this vest. Trust your taste. I'd love to wear this vest. Love the pattern and yarn.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

It is beautiful. When they see it worn, they will be wishing they had taken it.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I would also like to have the pattern. I think that it is lovely.


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

hi inkie ~
oh, it is beautiful! [ I sure wouldn't mind if I was on your gift list!!]
I am sure if YOU wear it, they see it on you.......then THEY will want one of their own!

Have a Merry Christmas, inkie : )


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I love the look -- very versatile. They should try it on and see how flattering it really is.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I think it is very nice and would love to have the pattern. Do you know if it is available on its own and not in the kit?


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

It looks great Inkie! Soft and feminine. I would say, laat ze maar kletsen.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the compliments, my friends! I knew there was something wrong with those ladies.. LOL...

For those who ask for the pattern: I'll PM you later, OK?
Let us first celebrate Christmas..!
Merry Christmas and a healthy 2015 to all of you!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I like it and would wear it proudly.


----------



## BethP0201 (Dec 5, 2014)

As long as you are sharing the pattern, put me on the PM list please!!
Love it!
Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## STELLATRIGGER (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd wear it for Christmas Eve


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

STELLATRIGGER said:


> I'd wear it for Christmas Eve


Yes, that is a good idea... that will teach them....!
No, honestly, I am not offended.... and yes, who knows, they might regret... hahah, too late.... It is mine now!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

This is so my style! I love it  but not everyone has the same taste and style...oh well.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I sure can't find anything wrong with it! In fact, I think it's quite pretty and fashionable... I would wear it and I think you should too!


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

BethP0201 said:


> As long as you are sharing the pattern, put me on the PM list please!!
> Love it!
> Merry Christmas to you all!


Me too!


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bought the pattern last year after trying on in my LYS.....it is actually very slimming, and I was quite surprised!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I like it too and just think you will have a unique new piece in your wardrobe. This will look great over just about anything. You will show those girls who has style :thumbup:


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

I love it!!!!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Well, how smart of you to show it to them, and when you got a ho hum response to not give it to them to sit in a closet. Wear in good health!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Exactly my style. Wear it yourself & enjoy the compliments you will receive.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I really think that is gorgeous...so elegant and classy...your color choice is right on...
I would love the pattern if you feel you can add another to your pm list...
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ladycamper (Apr 29, 2013)

What a unique pattern!! I love the colours too.
Very well done, wear it and show all how beautiful you are .


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

You received 100% concensus. Can't get any better. Please may I be on the PM list too.
Merry Christmas to you too. Just over 24 hours to go in Australia.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

This is the latest style! I think that it is a wonderful pattern and would love to have a copy of it. They don't know what they are missing!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's really neat. If you want to send it to me, I'll wear it! LOL


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I like everything about this vest, the style, the color, and your work is beautiful! It also looks soft and comfy, and very versatile too. If I received this as a gift, I would certainly put it to great use.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I like it too.


----------



## mumofkate (Oct 11, 2012)

It looks good to me, its well knitted and very fashionable. You should wear it and enjoy your handiwork. Then you will see how envious your friends will be !


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

I like it a lot..It's very unusual.....As long as you like it and wear it that's all that matters...well done.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I love it as well. If you can share the pattern why not do it on KP so we all can have a copy. It would be a lot easier than sending it to everyone. OR give us a link where we can get it. If it has a copyright, then you should not share it though.


----------



## wanderful45 (May 18, 2014)

Looks good to me. It is possible they just didn't like the color? It is hard to guess what people will like.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I like it a lot. Is it more like a poncho? I was trying to decide how you wear it. If you have an opportunity, will you PM me with the link to the pattern. It is interesting.

Thanks.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, put me on the pattern request.

Thank you.



inkie said:


> Thanks for all the compliments, my friends! I knew there was something wrong with those ladies.. LOL...
> 
> For those who ask for the pattern: I'll PM you later, OK?
> Let us first celebrate Christmas..!
> Merry Christmas and a healthy 2015 to all of you!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I think that is very beautiful and they are going to be so jealous when they see you wearing it!


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

I made this same vest only in crochet and found it made me look so heavy that I have never worn it. Maybe this was what turned them off, I think you have to be extremely thin to wear this style.


----------



## greymouse (Dec 29, 2013)

so unique! love it and would also love to have the pattern when you are able. thank you so much

Merry Christmas


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It is lovely, enjoy wearing it and I'm sure you will get many compliments.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

I LIKE everything about it! I would certainly wear it---if only you would give it to me


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm a bit confused. When I was in high school, I wore a vest. It was like a cardigan, sleeveless and buttoned down the front - figure forming fit.  I loved it. Your vest looks like a shawl to me. 

I must have ended up over the hill. Your work is very nice tho and should be appreciated in any case.

ps: Isn't it odd how the camera looses the color, seems like on browns and blues?


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my gosh, it's beautiful! What's not to like? I love it! I would love the pattern also! Thanks!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

I really like it!


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

I like this a lot - the pattern is great - the colors are great and this year it appears to be "back in style" - I see many ponchos in the stores today. Great Job!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Those girls dont realize what they are missing!
I hope you enjoy wearing it, its very slimming and youve inspired me to make one


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I think your vest is very pretty,you did a fabulous job of it and yes i would ware it with pride,have a very merry Christmas. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Latou (Sep 15, 2013)

It's gorgeous! I'd love to wear it. That shape is very "in" now.


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

I like it and would wear it. What stitch did you use?


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice, their loss is your gain...


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

It us quite lovely. I would be happy to wear it.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

It is beautiful.As you said everyone is entitled to their own opinion but something must be bad wrong with them.


----------



## bmeredith101 (Dec 3, 2012)

If it is just two rectangles sewn together, one twisted, all we need is the dimensions, the rectangle would be no problem and there are some very easy openwork stitch patterns. If possible, would you just send the dimensions?

Thanking you in advance,
Beverly


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Looks great to me.


----------



## donnabo (Jan 21, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

I love it. Think I may be a long lost relation of yours!? Merry Christmas from a distant cousin!


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Love it!! I wear a lot of shawls, capes and ponchos. Please add me to your list of other KPers who would like to have the pattern.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wait til they see you wearing it and then they will want it, I think it is beautiful.


----------



## cindamar (May 21, 2012)

Please ad me to your PM list. I love this vest pattern!


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

Please add me to the list, it looks really nice, I'm getting colder in my "old" age and it would be great to wear! Thanks!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Well I think it's lovely .


----------



## Saturday5 (Apr 3, 2012)

I think it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I've sent you a pm so you would add me to the list.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

Love it! Really cool design, great neutral color and looks like it would hide a number of flaws (at least on my body 

Would love the pattern!


----------



## BettyLeo (Dec 19, 2013)

it is very nice love it can you end the pattern


----------



## jaybeedesigns (Jun 11, 2013)

I think it's gorgeous. I would love it if someone made this for me. The yarn looks lovely.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I like it. Very pretty.


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

You can send it here, I and a lot of my knitting friends would like it. It is a really great looking vest.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

I think that's really nice.&#127876;


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I love it!!! Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you have the pattern or know where I can get it?


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I love it! In all of the boutiques here I am seeing lots of poncho like items. I have been looking for the right one. Please add me to your ever growing list? I would love to have someone knit for me!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

I love it and would wear it in a heart beat - what an added addition to any wardrobe - could be casual or dress. Shame it came in a kit as I would love to have had the pattern. I am going to search some sites to see if I can find something close. Hope you enjoy it - it is beautiful


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's beautiful! As Marge St Pete said, their loss is your gain! Wear it with pride, and I'll bet once those relatives see it they'll change their tune (but too late)


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

I think it is quite nice and would gladly wear it!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

inkie said:


> Thanks for all the compliments, my friends! I knew there was something wrong with those ladies.. LOL...
> 
> For those who ask for the pattern: I'll PM you later, OK?
> Let us first celebrate Christmas..!
> Merry Christmas and a healthy 2015 to all of you!


please, please add me to the PM list....i really like the way it drapes!!
Blessings


----------



## indinana (Dec 13, 2013)

I wish I had access to the pattern. I most certainly would make it and wear it. Nice job.


----------



## indinana (Dec 13, 2013)

I just noticed a note about a "PM list" for the pattern. How might I be included?


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

It is really pretty !!! Wear in style.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I like it a lot!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Well, I don't know what they were thinking but I REALLY like it. It is different and very pretty. I would wear it.


----------



## KnitIdea (Aug 31, 2011)

I think that is just beautiful, and I would definitely wear it. I really like the color to. Merry Christmas


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I love it


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it,s very classy, I would wear it in a heartbeat


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

I love the pattern. Maybe brown is not their color, or maybe they prefer more fitted styles? Anyway, their loss and your gain! Have a wonderful Holiday!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

I love this pattern if possible could I be added to your PM list as well


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I love it-- definitely wear it yourself! They will be so jealous!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I would too and bet when the see it on you they will want to borrow it!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I like it too and would wear it proudly. Sometimes newer styles muddle people. :roll:


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

I think it looks great and would love to get the pattern! Enjoy it.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I would also like to receive the pattern. It is very IN and you should wear it proudly.


----------



## mamacass_2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

Would love the pattern.
It looks like you can even wear it over a coat. How fabulous that would look.
If you are sharing it, would be able to send it to me???


----------



## Amiya (Mar 9, 2012)

I am sure my DIL will love it. She likes stylish and out of the ordinary things to wear. If you have a pattern I wou love to make it for her.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty. They will be envious when they see you wearing it.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It's a lovely look and quite versatile.


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

It looks lovely and unique. Enjoy wearing it and show your relatives what they are missing. You inheriting it is a blessing in disguise I would say. Looks attractive to me. Diane


----------



## bartmarsh (Dec 29, 2012)

I think its gorgeous could you post the pattern for us?


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

ptspraker said:


> Well, I like it. I would proudly wear it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't understand why???? It's beautiful!


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

I really love your vest! It looks flattering and soft. Please add me to your "PM pattern List". Have a Happy Christmas!


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

LOVE it!! Pattern with needle size & yarn type?


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

inkie said:


> Last year I made this vest. The material and pattern are from a kit, sold here in Holland.
> 
> I liked it a lot and thought that the lovely ladies in my family would like it too, but when I showed it to them (with the intention to give it to them) they had this: "hum, I don't know"- look on their face, so I kept it.
> 
> ...


I like it, but wouldn't wear it because just like you, I would have to lose a few pounds. Maybe that's what your friends were thinking too. My daughters on the other hand, who are thin as a stick, would love it.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Well I like it. You lucked out and get to keep it&#128522;


----------



## Sanz (Apr 12, 2011)

Love it, but would love to see it modeled. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful but would take a particular personality to wear it. It is very much in style too. I'm surprised that at least one person didn't show interest in it. My niece would love it, my daughter would be so so over it. Different personalities.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it's chic.


----------



## bbyc172 (Jan 6, 2012)

please add me to your list I think your vest is stunning and Happy Christmas to you


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I like it. I bet once you start wearing it they will want one. Maybe they did not like the color. Did you make the pattern or can we find it on line? :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I think it's gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Capri18 said:


> I think it's pretty & you did a great job. Wear/enjoy it in good health. Merry Christmas to you & yours!


Ditto

:thumbup:


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

Inkie, I too think the vest is lovely, and is one I would love to make and wear. Please count me in when you pm about the pattern. Have a very merry Christmas.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Their loss and your gain

The vest is lovely and a very nice pattern.

Wear it with pride.


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

I love it and if you would like to share the pattern I would appreciate it. Looks like just the thing for a cool Arizona evening.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Please add me to your PM list, I just need to know the size of the rectangles and how it is assembled. Thank you.
Marg
NS, Canada


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh,Oh, LOVE this pattern. I never knit for myself but this is the one kitted item I looked at and said I would make it for ME. if you are able o give information as to pattern, I would really like to have it. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lidewij (Dec 7, 2013)

I love it Inkie; put me on your list as well, p-l-e-a-s-e!!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

ya know, the first time a saw a similar style top with that twist in the front, I really did not like it - at all. But it pops up often in emails from a company selling a kit and I've seen quite a few patterns that are similar - it's grown om me so much that I'm thinking of making one soon.


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

Beautiful vest! I would love the pattern too please. Glad you decided to keep it for yourself. &#128522;


----------



## Kelela (Dec 19, 2011)

A very pretty vest...I would love to be your relative. Who designed the pattern and is it on the internet anywhere?
Kelela


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it's very stylish ..you did a great job...It's hard to know what others like sometimes..


----------



## CALEB'S MOM (Oct 18, 2011)

love it, the only change i would make is the color, thanks for sharing, WOULD LOVE THE PATTERN


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

It's gorgeous!!!
Keep it and wear it!!


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

Very stylish and it looks like it was store bought right out of a top notch department store for a big price. I too would love the pattern. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I wish she would just post the pattern here. It will be so much trouble to send emails to everyone who asked for it


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I absolutely love it and will look for a pattern so I can make one the yarn is very pretty,crazy people !!!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

You must have some hard to please relatives. It's lovely.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

You could have shown it to me! Love it.


----------



## TFurlo (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks more like a poncho, I love it!


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Its very nice, you wear it with pride :thumbup: :thumbup: and I hear them say I would like one like that


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Its very nice, you wear it with pride :thumbup: :thumbup: and I hear them say I would like one like that


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, I THINK IT IS BEAUTIFUL and would be delighted if I received it as a gift. Different folks have different strokes.


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

I like it. Beautiful and seems so comfortable.


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

could you pm me about the pattern the only thing i would change is the colour i do not like dark colours Happy Christmas


----------



## SANDY14 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think it is sharp and I would wear it for sure!


----------



## ogram (Dec 2, 2011)

It's a lovely vest..please put me on your pm list.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

inkie said:


> Last year I made this vest. The material and pattern are from a kit, sold here in Holland.
> 
> I liked it a lot and thought that the lovely ladies in my family would like it too, but when I showed it to them (with the intention to give it to them) they had this: "hum, I don't know"- look on their face, so I kept it.
> 
> ...


........................................
I love it!!!! It is stylish, love the neutral color. I would make this! Sheri


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Inkie it is beautiful!! I would wear it! Can you PM me the pattern, Thank you and Merry Christmas!!


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

jjcooter said:


> Inkie it is beautiful!! I would wear it! Can you PM me the pattern, Thank you and Merry Christmas!!


........................


----------



## Treva (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it! Would be proud to wear it! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Thulha said:


> It looks great Inkie! Soft and feminine. I would say, laat ze maar kletsen.


I am with Thulha and everybody else laat ze maar kletsen hoor!
In the mean time, I would love to get the pattern too, in Enlgish or in het Nederlands, maakt niet uit, whatever is the most convenient for you.

Ingrid, I wish you and your beloved ones a Merry Christmas, a Happy, Healthy and Creative New Year.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Dear friends,

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my vest (and yes, actually you could call it a poncho as well..)

I have checked the pattern and it does not say anything about copyright so I will share it by PM to all of you who asked for it, or publish it in the pattern section soon after Christmas, or both.

Never thought it would give so many kind reactions, it is such an easy thing to knit...... it encourages me to get rid of those few extra pounds, sothat it will become my daily outfit... LOL.

Merry Christmas to all of you, my friends!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh I'd love to have this pattern too


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

It happens to be high fashion and very stylish right now. Look in Vogue Knitting!!!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Please, include me in the pm list for the pattern, thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Please include me on your list!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

inkie said:


> Last year I made this vest. The material and pattern are from a kit, sold here in Holland.
> 
> I liked it a lot and thought that the lovely ladies in my family would like it too, but when I showed it to them (with the intention to give it to them) they had this: "hum, I don't know"- look on their face, so I kept it.
> 
> ...


I love it a lot! you can send it to me! Seriously, I would love the pattern, if available. I don't like collars high up on my neck so this is perfect!


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

I love it - very chic! Your work is lovely - wear it with a smile.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

It's wonderful, and I love the color, which is a color that you can wear with most anything! You did a beautiful job!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I, too, love the look and want to be on your pm list for the pattern...or the link to the pattern. I could probably 'wing' it, but if the WORK has already been done for sizing and drape and so forth...I'd rather have the pattern. Isn't it nice to be able to come to KP and get good positive feedback! MCHNY Tootsie


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

For those of you who would like the pattern in crochet you can get it here. www.anniescatalog.com/list.html?q=simply+more+elegant+pattern&go.x=9&go.y=5


don't think this link works but all the info is there, go to Annies site and look for simply more elegant pattern it is about 6 dollars.


----------



## chrisval78 (Apr 24, 2012)

Love it. Where can I get the pattern?


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it is delightful. You wear that everywhere!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty - so wear yourself and enjoy your work! Maybe they will see it and regret not taking your offer.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

I would definitely wear it! It is very nice!


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

I've found that crocheting is more bulky than knitting...so for lighter wear, if you can knit, it might be a better way to go...
It's a beautiful pattern and can hardly wait to see where to get the pattern when she posts it...


----------



## 19855 (May 7, 2011)

Great vest/poncho! What a great job you did. Please add me to the list of people wanting the pattern. Thank you. Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Hi Inkie and Merry Christmas. What does the vest look like on a person?

I still love your doggy. Lynne in the Adirondacks.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I think it is beautiful. You keep it and wear it. I bet you will get a lot of compliments on it.. I love the color you chose also.


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

Beautiful! You should definitely wear it.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Well I really like it.


----------



## raisedontherock (Mar 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas, Inkie - Hope you and yours enjoy the holiday season and wishing you a happy and healthy 2015. Keep on knitting!

I, too, would like to receive a copy of the vest pattern when you finish celebrating. I will make mine in a blue or black which is also a fairly neutral colour.

Love and happiness to all,
Dawn


----------



## missbronx (Dec 9, 2011)

Great vest. I love it and would like the pattern when you PM it to the ones who want it.


----------



## missbronx (Dec 9, 2011)

Great vest. Please include me in the PM for the pattern.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

pinsandneedles said:


> For those of you who would like the pattern in crochet you can get it here. www.anniescatalog.com/list.html?q=simply+more+elegant+pattern&go.x=9&go.y=5
> 
> don't think this link works but all the info is there, go to Annies site and look for simply more elegant pattern it is about 6 dollars.


Thanks. I found it at Annie's Attic. Did a search for "simply more elegant pattern," and went right to it! I live in the Northern Rockies, and that will be perfect during the winter.

Love this design! Perfect over a turtleneck or any long-sleeved Tshirt or blouse.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I wish she would just post the pattern here. It will be so much trouble to send emails to everyone who asked for it


If I'm recalling correctly (and I may not be), she stated that she made it from a kit from Norway (?). Since it was a purchased pattern, I thought she would not be allowed to share it?

And now I see she has shared the information for obtaining our own, thanks very much!


----------



## -MissMillie- (Apr 8, 2013)

I would love the pattern too please!


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

I love it ... give it to me I will wear it for sure  Seriously!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

gardenlady4012 said:


> If I'm recalling correctly (and I may not be), she stated that she made it from a kit from Norway (?). Since it was a purchased pattern, I thought she would not be allowed to share it?


It looks like she is sharing with the masses anyway, but she did say in one post that it doesn't have a copyright on it. If it is copyrighted it should not be shared. If it is a free pattern then the link to the site is the way it should be distributed. I can't imagine sending PM's to the people who have asked for it.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

To each his own.. it is lovely in my personal opinion.. wear it with pride.. xo WS


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I like it. I would have chosen a different color for myself and instead of calling it a vest, I would call it a poncho. I think it looks great and drapes really well. You can wear it with pride. You did a good job.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How pretty I love it and would be very proud to wear it.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Cozy looking. It's like a sweater/vest/shawl


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I am a little confused...is this wrap crocheted or knitted? I thought it was knitted...


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Personally, I love it! You did a great job but apparently "some folks" don't have the same fashion sense you do.... Their loss, I guess. At least you tested the waters so you knew not to waste your precious time. It's a lovely piece! :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

gardenlady4012 said:


> If I'm recalling correctly (and I may not be), she stated that she made it from a kit from Norway (?). Since it was a purchased pattern, I thought she would not be allowed to share it?
> 
> And now I see she has shared the information for obtaining our own, thanks very much!


The pattern can be purchased at Annie's Attic.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

LOVE it!
Is there a pattern any where?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> The pattern can be purchased at Annie's Attic.


there was a link posted for a crocheted one from Annie's Attic. Is there a knitted one there too?


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> I am a little confused...is this wrap crocheted or knitted? I thought it was knitted...


What I posted is knitted. A very easy 4 rows pattern repeat.

Before I publish the pattern, I'd like to consult the shop where I bought the kit to be sure I am not getting involved in copyright issues... hope you guys understand..
As far as I could see, they no longer sell this kit and don't think there should be a problem, but to be on the safe side...
I'll keep you posted, but it can take a while because of Seasons Holidays.
To be honest: I never expected all this enthousiasm.. thanks folks..


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I too think it very chic and stylish and would like you to PM the pattern to me. Thanks in advance. Enjoy wearing it for the holiday.
Ellie


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

The vest looks very nice. I am glad you are keeping it. I would love to make this. I will look it up. Thank you.


----------



## Saturday5 (Apr 3, 2012)

Would love to be included for the pattern if you are allowed to share it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

inkie said:


> What I posted is knitted. A very easy 4 rows pattern repeat.
> 
> Before I publish the pattern, I'd like to consult the shop where I bought the kit to be sure I am not getting involved in copyright issues... hope you guys understand..
> As far as I could see, they no longer sell this kit and don't think there should be a problem, but to be on the safe side...
> ...


I think we totally understand, thanks for being thorough. I will gladly wait for sure, because I cannot crochet!! This pattern is only sold in crochet pattern, so if you adapted it to your own taste, then I would think perhaps you can share?...dunno. thanks ahead of time and Merry Christmas!
Toby's Mom


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

knitnanny said:


> I really like it and would wear it. The colours are neutral and the style is modern so there must be something wrong with your friends!!!


I agree, your friends have a style problem. It's just beautiful and very stylish!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

inkie said:


> What I posted is knitted. A very easy 4 rows pattern repeat.
> 
> Before I publish the pattern, I'd like to consult the shop where I bought the kit to be sure I am not getting involved in copyright issues... hope you guys understand..
> As far as I could see, they no longer sell this kit and don't think there should be a problem, but to be on the safe side...
> ...


If you are able to post the pattern, could you please use this same thread so we don't miss it. I, too, would love to have this pattern.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> I think we totally understand, thanks for being thorough. I will gladly wait for sure, because I cannot crochet!! This pattern is only sold in crochet pattern, so if you adapted it to your own taste, then I would think perhaps you can share?...dunno. thanks ahead of time and Merry Christmas!
> Toby's Mom


What I made was knitwork and the original pattern that I used was for knitwork. I did not adapt anything, just knit the easy peasy 4 row pattern repeats..
I regret not being creative enough to make my own patterns, even though I give them my own twist every now and then.
This one was knitted exactly as per the pattern description.
Really hope I can share it with you.... I'll let you know the outcome of my conversation with the shop..!


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

Very pretty and comfortable to wear.


----------



## BUSSEY99 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love it


----------



## joan Hagan (Jul 11, 2014)

great job, i would wear this in minute. just beautiful keep it for you.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

I like it too


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

So your friends don't have good taste - it is very pretty.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

I love it!!


----------



## porpor1234 (Jul 18, 2014)

inkie said:


> Thanks for all the compliments, my friends! I knew there was something wrong with those ladies.. LOL...
> 
> For those who ask for the pattern: I'll PM you later, OK?
> Let us first celebrate Christmas..!
> Merry Christmas and a healthy 2015 to all of you!


I love it too and would love to be PM'd when you have time. How do I get on the list?

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

porpor1234 said:


> I love it too and would love to be PM'd when you have time. How do I get on the list?
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.


Porpor1234: there is no list, just this post. I won't forget you. . Let me get in touch with the shopowner first to avoid copyright violation and then I will get back to all of you on this post..
Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## samlin (Jul 1, 2011)

You're right because I like it, too!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks pretty classy to me!

Wear in good health!


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

I wonder if it is the Not Your Average Shrug on AllFreeKnitting.com. The link to the pattern is here. http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2012/01/shrug-with-twist.html


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that sure looks the same. Good for you!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

NancyB in AZ said:


> I wonder if it is the Not Your Average Shrug on AllFreeKnitting.com. The link to the pattern is here. http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2012/01/shrug-with-twist.html


This one appears to have sleeves as it is sewed up on the sides. The other one is more like a poncho, it seems to me. Maybe other people see it differently?


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

I LOVE IT, so modern and stylish looking and it looks so soft and squishy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Yahoo!!!! I researched and found the pattern,INKIE no need for you to trouble yourself! Have a great Christmas and too bad your friends did not like it, many of us will be wearing one of these tops!
Go to: http://www.texyarns.com/alpacotton-twist-front-top/#.VJtzc_9AA


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Toby's Mom...you did it. Thank you. Good job.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

NancyB in AZ said:


> Toby's Mom...you did it. Thank you. Good job.


You are very welcome. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Honey Meadows (Nov 8, 2014)

I want one!


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the twist I think it give it character. I love it


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> You are very welcome. I can't wait to try it.


Oh, YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is it. Thank you so much for finding this...

So, all KP friends: GO AHEAD and KNIT......

And I am not as slim as the model, so that's why I was talking about losing a few pounds, get it?? .. LOL..

Toby's Mom: thank you!

And I trust that KP will be overflowing with lovely tops within the next few days.... because that is all the time it takes so knit this up... your turn to show me...!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

It is lovely! Good job


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Capri18 said:


> I think it's pretty & you did a great job. Wear/enjoy it in good health. Merry Christmas to you & yours!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Ditto.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

amberdragon said:


> please, please add me to the PM list....i really like the way it drapes!!
> Blessings


Please add me to the PM list too. This look is very current. I don't think it would be a style that makes you look heavier unless it is too small and doesn't drape well.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

I would totally wear that!!! Go ahead and send it to me!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I think it is very stylish and when you wear it please share a photo of yourself with it on.


----------



## Caryleej (Mar 8, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> Yahoo!!!! I researched and found the pattern,INKIE no need for you to trouble yourself! Have a great Christmas and too bad your friends did not like it, many of us will be wearing one of these tops!
> Go to: http://www.texyarns.com/alpacotton-twist-front-top/#.VJtzc_9AA


Thank you for finding the pattern for us, Toby's mom!


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Mare said:


> Thank you for finding the pattern for us, Toby's mom!


Thanks for spending the time researching Toby's Mom! Does anyone know what size needles it uses in U.S. sizes? They look to be large but couldn't find anything on it. Also, is there a substitute yarn if I can't find the yarn stated?


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!!thank you for finding the pattern, Toby's mom


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Thankyou to INKIE and Toby's Mum. To date 16 pages? of positive reactions and responses. This seems to indicate how attractive is the Poncho.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

AussieSheila said:


> Thankyou to INKIE and Toby's Mum. To date 16 pages? of positive reactions and responses. This seems to indicate how attractive is the Poncho.


I'll be honest with you: never expected these very kind reactions to a knitwork that is basically the easiest I have ever knitted! It is just a 4 rows pattern repeat and 2 rectangles... SO easy... I have made much more complicated projects and less response... mind you: that is not a complaint, I share for the sharing not for "fishing for compliments"... but I had a fun evening, that's for sure... And it proves that projects don't have to be complicated to look nice, right? Maybe a good inspiration for beginners too..

Here is a preview of my next project: needs blocking and will be published on KP after that in full glory..and all details
And I can assure you: WAY more complicated than this vest/poncho...


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> You are very welcome. I can't wait to try it.


Thank you for finding and sharing this. I will be starting on this now all the other items are done (well almost done).


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> You are very welcome. I can't wait to try it.


Thank you for finding and sharing this. I will be starting on this now all the other items are done (well almost done). Inkie sent me a message telling me you posted it and where to find it. Thanks again. Sandy (brims)


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

Not only did she find it, she found it for free. Annie's wanted $6.99. Thank you


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I am looking forward to making this in the new year.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would like it in a finer yarn... I guess a bit of swatching is on the horizon.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Please add me to the PM list too. This look is very current. I don't think it would be a style that makes you look heavier unless it is too small and doesn't drape well.


As posted earlier I made one the same in crochet and trust me it makes anyone look much heavier even though it drapes very well, you have to be a stick to wear this. I fell in love with the style when I saw it advertised and paid 6$ for pattern made it and have never worn it.JMHO.


----------



## Suzeluvs2stix (Jun 11, 2011)

I would appreciate the pattern also. Thank you.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Suzeluvs2stix said:


> I would appreciate the pattern also. Thank you.


a link to the pattern has been posted on page 15. Did you miss that?


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

chickkie said:


> a link to the pattern has been posted on page 15. Did you miss that?


Yes on page 15.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

pinsandneedles said:


> As posted earlier I made one the same in crochet and trust me it makes anyone look much heavier even though it drapes very well, you have to be a stick to wear this. I fell in love with the style when I saw it advertised and paid 6$ for pattern made it and have never worn it.JMHO.


Yes you are right. You have to use a different yarn to make it lighter. Also can be knit instead of crochet so it is not thick or heavy. Page 15 has pattern link.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

You have to use a different yarn to make it lighter. Also can be knit instead of crochet so it is not thick or heavy. Page 15 has pattern link.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

Toby's Mom said:


> You have to use a different yarn to make it lighter. Also can be knit instead of crochet so it is not thick or heavy. Page 15 has pattern link.


I wonder what would be a good substitution for a lighter yarn. Any ideas?


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> I wonder what would be a good substitution for a lighter yarn. Any ideas?


I would go with a DK Merino Superwash, or Cascade Superwash? But Sin of sin for some, but I am thinking of an acrylic such as Marble Chunky by James Brett, I have knit with it and it drapes nicely even though it is categorized chunky, it is a thin chunky!and I used a size 10 (6 mm)needle.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> Yes you are right. You have to use a different yarn to make it lighter. Also can be knit instead of crochet so it is not thick or heavy. Page 15 has pattern link.


I did use a very light weight yarn and the pattern is very open, its the way it crosses in the front that adds so much.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

pinsandneedles said:


> I did use a very light weight yarn and the pattern is very open, its the way it crosses in the front that adds so much.


..........................................................
I think that's the secret so you get that nice soft drape. I think this is a great pattern to hide a big chest too! My niece is very top heavy, only early 30's, and I think this would look very nice on her. Hugs!!! Sheri


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

You can use a MadelineTosh Merino Light, an Alpaca, a Malabrigo, Cascade Kid Seta, find a similar gauge or adapt.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

The yarn that is mentioned in the pattern doesn't weigh much. I used it and the vest/poncho is superlight...!
And I agree with sherimorphis: the twist in the front makes it different from most other vests/ponchos.
Now, KP friends: pick up those needles, use your Seasons Holidays, get knitting and show us your results!!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

I really like it. Wear it proudly.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Marge St Pete said:


> I like it too. Their loss is your gain !!!!!


I agree!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Very stylish, I like it.


----------



## Balla (Oct 17, 2014)

I think it looks great. Perhaps your friends 'opinion' was a sign that it's really meant for you. Enjoy it.


----------



## Art imp (Nov 20, 2011)

I really like it and think it would be good to put on to keep you warm as well as being fashionable. I would wear it.


----------



## CALEB'S MOM (Oct 18, 2011)

thank you for posting it!! love it!!


----------



## indinana (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you all for your efforts and generosity.


----------



## porpor1234 (Jul 18, 2014)

Toby's Mom said:


> You have to use a different yarn to make it lighter. Also can be knit instead of crochet so it is not thick or heavy. Page 15 has pattern link.


Are there crochet instructions? I didn't see them.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

porpor1234 said:


> Are there crochet instructions? I didn't see them.


there is a pattern for sale at Annie's Attic called simply more elegant.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

I'll be one of your relatives! And I'll appreciate the vest.


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

they just don't know style when they see it you did an excellent job--wear it yourself-or sell it--its really very nicely done--


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

porpor1234 said:


> Are there crochet instructions? I didn't see them.


For crochet go to Annie's Attic and order "Simply More Elegant". It is crochet. The knit pattern is on page 15 of this thread.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

For crochet go to Annie's Attic and order "Simply More Elegant" pattern. It is crochet. The knit pattern free pattern site is on page 15 of this thread.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

I somehow missed this date for the KP. I think your vest is wonderful. Stunning in fact. Just the sort of thing I wear. I should be grateful if you would let me have the pattern. Many thanks.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

NancyB in AZ said:


> I wonder if it is the Not Your Average Shrug on AllFreeKnitting.com. The link to the pattern is here. http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2012/01/shrug-with-twist.html


That is not it. You will see from the knitter's description that it is two rectangles. Also, this pattern is a shrug and not long and wonderful like the knitter's pattern.


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

israpixie said:


> That is not it. You will see from the knitter's description that it is two rectangles. Also, this pattern is a shrug and not long and wonderful like the knitter's pattern.


True. The pattern of what I made and published is on page 15. Toby's Mom found it for us! But of course, feel free to knit/crochet whatever you like...


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

inkie said:


> True. The pattern of what I made and published is on page 15. Toby's Mom found it for us! But of course, feel free to knit/crochet whatever you like...


Right! I was looking at the first one, suggested by someone else, which came from AllFreeKnitting. It was a completely different shape and construction.


----------



## MumofMatty (Dec 11, 2013)

That is a lovely vest. The draping is very nice. If you like it then wear it!!!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

It's gorgeous, wear it and smile, be proud!


----------



## osterville (May 28, 2011)

It is beautiful love the color and that style is so in now !! Please may i be put on the list for the pattern .


----------



## inkie (Jul 10, 2013)

osterville said:


> It is beautiful love the color and that style is so in now !! Please may i be put on the list for the pattern .


The pattern is given on page 15 of this post... (I can imagine you did not read all the messages....LOL)


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

ptspraker said:


> Well, I like it. I would proudly wear it.


Me, too.


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

It is gorgeous! can you send us the pattern?


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

I love it! I bet it would be lovely to wear to take the chill off at night!!!
Is the pattern available?

ETA - here is the pattern link: http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2012/01/shrug-with-twist.html


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> I love it! I bet it would be lovely to wear to take the chill off at night!!!
> Is the pattern available?
> 
> ETA - here is the pattern link: http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2012/01/shrug-with-twist.html


That pattern is incorrect. This garment is NOT a shrug. Here is the right pattern:
http://www.texyarns.com/alpacotton-twist-front-top/#.VJtzc_9AA


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

I think it's very stylish and love the colour. Their loss!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I love it! You will look really spectacular! Wear it with pride.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Please...I want the pattern also!!!
I found it.


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

When you wear it to a function with them they will change their tune. Just don't give them the VEST off your back.
How does it go together. It is almost a lovely cape rather than a vest.

I Have a cape that I wear all spring and fall that is so comfy and warm enough, if you know what I mean.
Gourmet Granny
in SC right now


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

I like it and would wear it.



inkie said:


> Last year I made this vest. The material and pattern are from a kit, sold here in Holland.
> 
> I liked it a lot and thought that the lovely ladies in my family would like it too, but when I showed it to them (with the intention to give it to them) they had this: "hum, I don't know"- look on their face, so I kept it.
> 
> ...


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

I think it is lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I like it! I bet it looks really great worn. And that wool is very elegant looking.


----------



## jin jin (Jun 8, 2011)

May I be your relative? I love it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> Yahoo!!!! I researched and found the pattern, INKIE no need for you to trouble yourself! Have a great Christmas and too bad your friends did not like it, many of us will be wearing one of these tops!
> Go to: http://www.texyarns.com/alpacotton-twist-front-top/#.VJtzc_9AA


Not only has the link changed, it's not free now! https://texyarns.com/products/tx098-alpacotton-twist-front-top

I missed it! :sm13:


----------



## gourmetgranny (Jun 15, 2011)

I just read this again and....guess what I am making this one for me. when I showed the pattern to friend she asked me to make one for her. well I said No. the pattern is really tricky so if you were going to make them for gifts all I can say is "God Bless. I started last fall and am just on the second half now. I always put my stuff on hold.. GrannyAnn


----------

